# can anyone give some suport



## [email protected] (Oct 31, 2007)

My girlfriend and I are just starting .does any one have Some pointers.


----------



## crispysgirl (Nov 2, 2007)

Just hold on tight, it'll be a bumpy but fun ride!!


----------



## pgr555 (Aug 3, 2007)

We can wish hou luck, offer support, but can be more help if you let us know specific questions.
pgr


----------



## jigz369 (Apr 20, 2007)

Starting what?


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Starting catering?

As with any start-up, create a box. Work within that box and try to stay in the lines.
ie. 
You cost out, and create a box lunch that is priced @ $8.50. 
Someone says I'll order 100 if you drop the price to $6.50. 
Try your hardest to stay inside the box and get your price. 
Going outside the box will usually come back around to bite you in the tushie 
View every cost of good, item, as retail!!!!!
Don't look at that 100 box order and say it only cost us $5.00, we can make $150.00... 
Look at it as starting out $200. in the red.
good luck
now, you may start your business


----------



## jjbbqguy (Jun 23, 2007)

My advice would be to have about 6 months of living expenses in the bank before you both jump right in to the business. If you get to a point where you need to hire help and you find someone really good, pay them well and keep them. I have a girl I hired on day one and she is still with me (life saver). Make friends with your competition, it will benefit you in the long run. Good Luck


----------

